# Cancer Treatments - Again



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just wanted to let my SM family know that I will be going through Cancer treatments again beginning next week. I will be going back and forth to California for the treatments and staying with my college roommate in Newport Beach a lot of the time. It is liver cancer (which has plagued me for the last 7 years) and it's back. They will be doing targeted radiation and chemo with special machines that are available at the Oncology center at the UofCA in Orange (not available in NM).

I might not be around much while going through the treatments, so please be patient with me.

Love you all.


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh Lynn so sorry, stay strong and positive, that was a difficult post to send. It's going to be a roller coaster ride, and having to travel is a pain but worth it for the best treatment.. I've been on the ride with Breast Cancer and the emotional stress can be just as difficult as the physical, as you never get an answer to the why's, I hope you manage to control your anxiety, I must say I regret not asking for more emotional support, lots of rest and pampering in order. Big hugs from over the pond will keep a look out for any updates Love Sheila X 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, can you send me an email address for you---I have something I want to send to you.
Hugs!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- email address is [email protected]


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Lynn --- will add to my address book---just sent you something!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww Lynn You know that Jodi and I are thinking of you everyday and wishing we could be there to hold your hand. Whenever you feel down imagine us there holding your hand, one hand and a little white paw. I'm sorry you have to go through this again. Remember they took good care of you before and can again.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry Lynn. You have beat this before and you can do it again! We are all behind you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry you have to go through this again. My thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley and Sissy are sending lots of sloppy kisses! Hugs and prayers Lynn!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lynn,

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. I hope the traveling isn't too much.

OC is not too far from me. If you want or need any help getting to the appointments or company during the treatments, please let me know--I'd be happy to come down for the day--or just a visit. Whatever you need--please let me know. You've got my email and I can give you my phone number.

xoxoxoxo
Kim


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're going through this again.. We're here any time...
Hugs


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lynn,

I am so sorry. I hope the treatments are painless for you and heal you quickly.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, although I am feeling sad that you have to go through more treatments ... I am so glad you have finally reached out to your SM family. 

You know you can call me any time ... and, I will be calling you, too. You need and deserve the love and support of all of your friends here, Lynn. I am glad that you have decided not to give up ... you are a survivor and I have faith you will be okay once again. 

I wish I could hold your hand and hug you in person. Sending you healing hugs and lots of love, dear friend.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn, sending you hugs and kisses from the girls!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The very best medicine is puppy kisses from all the little white fluffs -- whether in person or via the internet. And, of course, the love and support of my friends -- especially my SM friends that have been through almost all of my treatments with me. 

Thanks you.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Lynn please reach out to us if you need anything! I hope you only need a few treatments and kick cancers ass!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I will be praying for you Lynn.....


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry you have to go through it all again, but stay tough...you can do this! Georgie & Bayleigh send puppy kisses


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So sorry you are having to deal with this again. Sounds like you have a good treatment plan, prayers and puppy dog kisses that you kick cancers butt!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn- sending you healing thoughts. You've done so well in the past, hoping for the same outcome again. It's worth traveling for. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

We are just stopping by to say hello and that we are thinking about you Lynn, and hoping you feel the good thoughts and support we are sending. We are here for you XOXO


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh no Lynn, my heart is breaking for you 
I love you so very much and so so thrilled to meet you in person
You are in my prayers. I'll pm you
I love you girlfriend :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Lynn....stay positive. we love you and think of you often!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Still holding you tightly in my heart Lynn!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Your in my thoughts tonight Lynn, and always in my prayers


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

You're in my thoughts, Lynn. And sending licks and kisses from Ozzie and Lucky :heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in and sending lots of love and puppers sending nose licks!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi from Jodi and me, just here to say hello and we are thinking of you and will be tomorrow when you start treatments too. Furry paw hugs and licks from Jodi.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hugs to you dear friend :wub: we all LOVE you:wub:


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

*i pray for u lynn , jesus be with u ! stay strong* <3


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

We are thinking of you every day Lynn XOXOXO hope you are snuggling up with your pups and having a good nites sleep tonite.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking of you tonight :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, you know I am thinking about you with love and prayers. I hope you have decided to just stay there in California with the girls and your friend. I will call you again ... or, as you promised to do soon, call me to update.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Im so sorry you are having to go through this.... I hope it will be easier and the treatment will be successful. Carley sends kisses...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Lynn, sending good thought, hugs, and prayers. Pearlan sends her auntie Lynn lots of huggis.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn , I saw your post on FB...I'm praying so hard for you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Lynn , I saw your post on FB...I'm praying so hard for you!


My heart and prayers go out to Lynn. She called me last week and will be calling again soon. In the meantime, as she posted on FB ... she is in the hospital for a day or two. 

Lynn, you have so many friends rooting and praying for you. I am so grateful that your wonderful friend in California has been and continues to be there physically for you and the girls. I am happy you are staying there for the next several weeks than for you to be traveling back and forth to NM. 

I hope you continue to feel the love and prayers being sent your way by so many of your friends who care about you so much.

Terry, I have thought about you a lot. You have been missed on SM. Please update your SM family when you can.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lynn, Jodi and I are thinking about you every day and I hope you can feel us sending all our prayers and good thoughts your way. 

I'm glad that you and Marie have been chatting and Marie is able to pass along all of our good wishes if you aren't able to read them here right away. I hope that you are feeling much better today and maybe even back at your friend's house by now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> My heart and prayers go out to Lynn. She called me last week and will be calling again soon. In the meantime, as she posted on FB ... she is in the hospital for a day or two.
> 
> Lynn, you have so many friends rooting and praying for you. I am so grateful that your wonderful friend in California has been and continues to be there physically for you and the girls. I am happy you are staying there for the next several weeks than for you to be traveling back and forth to NM.
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping us updated.. We're all worried and it helps to know something.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

So sorry to hear that you will be going through treatment. May God lay his hand on you and heal your body and put your mind at ease.


----------

